
Car companies' gradual transition vision to self-driving cars has a big problem - edward
https://www.vox.com/new-money/2017/7/5/15840860/tesla-waymo-audi-self-driving
======
daly
Google is planning to completely trust a computer to drive? Have they never
used a computer?

[http://downdetector.com/status/google/map](http://downdetector.com/status/google/map)

